# Seeking a certain scream..



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a really old sound effect. Its a really blood curdling male scream, It has been used in many films, and I remember hearing it at the end of the cartoon "AHH! Real Monsters" TV Theme. Does anyone have a isolated version of this scream? I have been looking for it for about three weeks with no luck.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it the Wilhelm scream? You can hear the Wilhelm (over and over again) on youtube.

The Wilhelm scream over and over again


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh no.. Its more like...


URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH!

Basically, I want a isolated version of this scream.



http://www.sendspace.com/file/o7x8r8


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is it:

Clicky

It's the scream from Starcraft ... when you click on the academy. I hope it's the right one this time!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

YES! Thank you so much! I will post a final audio of what we are using this for when its done!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Woo hoo! At first I thought it was "UUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNGGGGGHHH", but you wanted the "URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHH HHHHHH!", which totally makes more sense. I anxiously await your finished product!


----------

